# streaming devices for tv



## bonk83 (Oct 28, 2013)

i'm looking for a streaming device to connect to a tv that have watchespn,fox sports go,nbc sports live extra and weather radar apps


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

this link displays 8 streaming devices to peruse. i use Chromecast and have an older version of Roku which has a stronger cast across a further distance but each to their own. the newer devices such as the amazon fire stick sounds interesting too.
http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/best-tv-streaming-devices/


----------



## bonk83 (Oct 28, 2013)

bobs-here said:


> this link displays 8 streaming devices to peruse. i use Chromecast and have an older version of Roku which has a stronger cast across a further distance but each to their own. the newer devices such as the amazon fire stick sounds interesting too.
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/best-tv-streaming-devices/


do you have to pay for a subscription to watch free apps


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

bonk83 said:


> do you have to pay for a subscription to watch free apps


any app you have selected on the device will cast its content to the tv. but some 'free' apps like netflix will require payment for streaming content but there are other apps that offer free content. depending on the app, service and region a user lives, which will make a difference. 
the chromecast is one example
https://www.google.com/intl/en_us/chromecast/


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Fox Sports Go is limited to certain TV service subscribers.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fox_Sports_Go

WatchESPN is also limited to certain TV service subscribers.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WatchESPN

And same goes for NBC Sports Live Extra.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NBC_Sports_Live_Extra

Chromecast will only work if you can view these streams in a browser on your computer on an app on your tablet or phone that then allows it to be cast to the device.


----------

